# What cities have mandatory and low cost spay/neuter



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I would like to know how many US cities out there have mandatory spay/neuter laws in place and or low cost/spay neuter funded by the city/county.

Me and other animal rescue organizations in my city would like to make a proposal to our city council regarding the above. I'm trying to gather as much statistical information as I can. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Spay Certificates*

There is a very cool way to get low cost neutering for your cat, dog or bunny in Philadelphia. You go in the office to the Morris Animal Refuge a shelter in center city and ask for a certificate, you pay cash of 30 dollars, you get some vets with addresses that will take the certificates. All you do is pick the most available vet to you. The spay or neuter is all ready paid for, although you need to pay for the rabies shot or any other treatments. If you are doing TNR remember to ask the vet if he or she will treat feral cats before you make the appointment.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I dont know about laws but there is a thread about low cost spay-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10229


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

I am not sure how many cities have this program (or similar programs) but our county has what they call the Neuter Commuter bus. They charge $25 fee for either male or female, dog or cat. This cost includes surgery, rabies vaccination, county licenses and microchip implant .

http://www.marioncountyfl.org/AC517/AC_Neuter.htm


----------

